# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  کسب درآمد از برنامه های ایفون و...

## sepidosiyah

به نام خدا

با
سلام!
اگر برنامه نویس حرفه ای هستید
و
اگر مایلید به راحتی درآمدی از ساخت برنامه های خود داشته باشید و اون ها رو بفروش برسونید...و پول در کارت بانک ملی و........! شما واریز بشه!

اگر خدا بخواد
قراره شرایطی فراهم بشه و سایتی طراحی بشه
مثل سایت های ovi store و android Market (البته خیلی گسترده تر و با ویژگی هایی که تا حالا هیچ سایت خارجی و داخلی نداشته)
برای اولین بار در بین سایت های ایرانی.

با من تماس بگیرید:

Li_Night@ymail.com

و یا در همین سایت پیغام خصوصی بگذارید...
ممنون از همگی!

----------


## mahtdy

سلام خوبید؟
من برنامه نویسی موبایل انجام دادم اما اینو نمیدونستم
من تمایل دارم منتظر راهنمایی و خبرتون هستم :متفکر: 
mahdiheydarmoradi@gmail.com

----------


## prpe26

برنامه ها به چه صورت روش قرار میگیرن؟

با گواهینامه اپ استور یا API های دیگه؟

----------


## sepidosiyah

سلام
برنامه ها به صورت منفرد هستند و فقط بر روی سایت ما به فروش میرسند...گرچه سازنده برنامه میتواند برنامه خود را به store های دیگر برای فروش واگذار نماید
یک نوع ساده در عین حال پیچیده...(از لحاظ خرید و...)
شبیه به mobile9 + قسمت فروش و درخواست ساخت نرم افزار+فروش و درخواست آهنگ اختصاصی و...
کاربر برای خرید روش هایی در اختیار دارد از جمله شارژ حساب مالی خود...مانند شارژ سیم کارت...

----------


## mehdi.newdesign

sallllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam

----------

